# Losing fur/wetness around eye?



## TheBladedRoden (Jan 13, 2012)

*IMMEDIATE INFORMATION: *


Location Ohio

Description (Breed, color, weight): Dwarf Hotot, white, unsure

Age: around 5

Sex: female

Concise Summary of the Rabbit's Condition: Hair around left eye is is getting matted down as if it were wet. It looks like she's losing fur in the area in around the front of the eye.



*ADDITIONAL INFORMATION / CHECK LIST*: (Please fill in relevant info).

Fecal and Urinary Output

- are the bunny's poops and pees normal? seems to be
- when did they last use their litterbox? unsure
- any unusual behavior? straining to pee? unusual litter habits? Well she moved one of her toys into the corner where she does her business, which sometimes results in a wet backside.
- what litter and/or bedding do you use? Unsure, it's kind of white papery rectangles.

Medical History 

- spayed/neutered? I don't think so.
- has s/he been to the vet or been sick before? Not that I know of
- is s/he on any medications? No.

Diet 

- what specifically does your bunny eat? Wild Harvest Adult Rabbit Advanced Nutrition Diet, Wild Harvest Timothy Bites
- when and what did s/he eat last? As we speak, Wild Harvest Adult Rabbit Advanced Nutrition Diet
- any changes in the way s/he eats? (ie: not eating a particular food, odd chewing motions, etc) Nope.


Other

- movement - any unusual movements? Is s/he hopping normally? No and yes.
- is the rabbit molting? I don't think so.
- any weight loss?don't think so.
- any sign of drooling? wet face? no drooling
- runny eyes? It is possible.
- wet nose? coughing? sneezing? don't think so.
- is s/he breathing normally Seems like it.

Additional

- any plants, chocolate or other substances within reach? No
- has the rabbit been outdoors? No
- any other pets? if so, have they been ill? No

Here's pics of the left eye.










And her right eye for comparison


----------



## Pipp (Jan 13, 2012)

She could have a minor eye infection, an antibiotic ointment can clear it right up (although you may have to try multiple kinds, it took me three tries last time to find right one to fight the particular bacteria). 

A blocked tear duct is also common, or it could be an injury. 

Or she could have a molar spur or an elongated tooth root, which also seems to be common especially at that age. 

I'd say I'd get her to a vet and if nothing else is found after a visual exam, get a drop or ointment, and if that doesn't work, a dental x-ray. 


sas :twocents


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 13, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## OneTwoThree (Jan 13, 2012)

When my Samson had that same thing it was early bunny syphilis. A shot of penicillin took care of it


----------



## missyscove (Jan 13, 2012)

I agree with the above. If it's just something that happens one day, it could just be that she poked it on something, but I'd recommend seeing a vet. 
Here's our list of rabbit savvy vets in Ohio if you don't have one already.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11625&forum_id=9


----------



## Cherry is caring (Dec 20, 2020)

Hello, my rabbit has the same but with the right eye. I have been doing a lot of research of what I could do before visting the vet, bc I don't have the opportunity to go to one bc of corona right now. And I found out I could use sterile saline eye solution for my rabbit every 12-6 hours. So that's what I am doing... And if u want you can buy that one for the human's, it also works for the animals.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Dec 20, 2020)

Cherry is caring said:


> Hello, my rabbit has the same but with the right eye. I have been doing a lot of research of what I could do before visting the vet, bc I don't have the opportunity to go to one bc of corona right now. And I found out I could use sterile saline eye solution for my rabbit every 12-6 hours. So that's what I am doing... And if u want you can buy that one for the human's, it also works for the animals.


Hello, I know you are new to the forum so welcome! I just thought you should know that this thread is 8 years old


----------



## timo.b.bunny (Dec 23, 2020)

Hello,
I noticed the fur at the base of my bunny’s right eye is matted down as if it was wet as well. Could it be an infection? He seems to be functioning normally and was running around like crazy as usual this morning...


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Dec 23, 2020)

timo.b.bunny said:


> Hello,
> I noticed the fur at the base of my bunny’s right eye is matted down as if it was wet as well. Could it be an infection? He seems to be functioning normally and was running around like crazy as usual this morning... View attachment 52371
> View attachment 52372


I suggest starting a new thread with your question so more people will see it. Here is a link on how to start a new thread: https://www.rabbitsonline.net/threads/how-to-post-on-the-forum.92892/.


----------



## timo.b.bunny (Dec 23, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I suggest starting a new thread with your question so more people will see it. Here is a link on how to start a new thread: https://www.rabbitsonline.net/threads/how-to-post-on-the-forum.92892/.


Thank you! I’ll do that!


----------

